# What's the difference between a 18" and 19" wheels?



## Walter

Other than the look, what's the reason people select a larger wheel (and pay mo


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Walter said:


> Other than the look, what's the reason people select a larger wheel (and pay mo


A few reasons for me...

Bigger wheels and thinner tires is a preferred look for me
On Tesla's I have noticed the phenomenon that they make rims look small as is
Specific to Model 3 -- I greatly prefer the look of the 19" sport wheel over the 18" standard aero wheel 
It's all really about what's important to you.

If you have bad roads, smaller is often better.

If you are averse to more expensive tires, smaller is often better.

Technically the 18s could have a better ride than the 19s assuming they have identical tires (I don't think they do in this case though).


----------



## JWardell

Here's my list of differences:

1. Larger wheels look better (less black in the wheel well)
2. Larger wheels tires are more expensive to replace
3. Larger wheels usually have slightly better grip when corning, and occasionally better grip when accelerating or braking.
4. Larger wheels may transmit more road noise and bumpiness
5. Larger wheels may be more likely to be damaged when hitting a pothole
6. Larger wheels are usually heavier, and the extra unsprung weight reduces your gas milage/efficiency

For both cost of wheels and tires, and durability, I usually prefer to go with the smallest wheels available. I wish 17s were available!
If I don't like the look of a rim, I can always replace with a wide selection of aftermarket rims (go play around on tirerack.com) and throw snow tires on the originals.


----------



## Paul Hindle

I own a 1986 Porsche 911, the stock wheels are 15" and I have the larger 16" wheels. Race cars use smaller wheels. Larger wheels are for esthetics only. I plan on getting the standard 18" wheels.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Paul Hindle said:


> I own a 1986 Porsche 911, the stock wheels are 15" and I have the larger 16" wheels. Race cars use smaller wheels. Larger wheels are for esthetics only. I plan on getting the standard 18" wheels.


The times have definitely changed.

I remember my Audi A4 in 2002. The base wheels were 16" and the upgraded sport wheels were 17". Then the S4 came out in 2004 on the same body and the wheels were 18".

It wasn't so far back that I thought 20" wheels were reserved for trucks and my dad's Model S has 21" wheels which seemingly do not look out of place at all.

I think wheel size has a lot to do with the design of the car and I'm convinced Tesla's make wheels looks small.


----------



## Twiglett

I'm curious now. The 21's on the Model S ride harsher than the 19's
Will there be a huge amount of difference from 19 to 18?
Also, will the 19's on a Model 3 ride about the same as the 19's on an S?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Twiglett said:


> I'm curious now. The 21's on the Model S ride harsher than the 19's
> Will there be a huge amount of difference from 19 to 18?
> Also, will the 19's on a Model 3 ride about the same as the 19's on an S?


The variation between the tires on the 18s and 19s is probably a bigger variable than the move from 18s to 19s.


----------



## ModFather

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm convinced Tesla's make wheels looks small.


I hope my T3 will make my butt look small too!


----------



## tivoboy

larger diameter wheels almost always produce a slightly firmer and harsher ride.. moving to a lower profile tire will do that. One should get better handling and rolling, cornering and such as there is less sidewall and overall profile to move around - tire stays flatter on the surface. But, you get more feedback from poor surface conditions as well. 

The 19" do look nicer though, that's for sure.


----------



## Sandy

19's for me. Not fond of the aero's and $1500 USD is reasonable for a wheel/tire upgrade. Necessary? No. I really like the design of the 19's. As well I live in a smaller town with great roads compared to nearby cities so the ride implications of the 19's are not a concern.


----------



## Guest

Larger wheel=smaller tire sidewall

Bigger wheels usually result in heavier unsprung weight.
Heavier tires mean more energy required to speed up.
Heavier tires and smaller sidewall will both result in faster suspension wear/tear.
Bigger wheels are less suitable for heavier loads, including fully loaded vehicle or towing.
Bigger tires cost more. Though 18" is already big in case of small affordable vehicles.
Wider tire profile is less suitable for bad weather (snow, rain), very bad efficiency, though
both Model 3 options have 235mm of width, a lot for small vehicle.


----------



## JBsC6

All the negatives of going to larger wheels is nonsense for cars going from 18 to 19 inch wheels. 

The 21 s on the model S are louder in my opinion of driving both wheeled vehicles is the tire compound...not wheel size...but the normal performance 19 inch tires were really quieter than the high performance 21 inch tires...

With the model 3? 19 s inch normal compound tires will drive and sound just like the normal passenger compound tire that are 18 inch tires..

The original primary purpose of larger wheels was to fit larger brakes ..as the brake rotors got larger,,,as the calibers got larger...the wheels had to get larger to fit over the rotors and calibers...

That's the original reason for larger diameter wheels and tires...

Fwiw race cars are often limited to exactly what the specs are by race officials...

Although unsprung weight does exponentially affect handling, braking and ride (primarily up front) but it's minimal going from 18 to 19 inch..

Saving money on options is cool so enjoy your perspective,

Looks...the 19 s are better. The rear haunch of the model 3 does visually benefit from either 19 or even 20 inch rims out back,,,but 19s look good too..

The 18s are a little small visually for the body style of the model 3


----------



## theyanman

After a few google searches on this topic, I may be going back to the standard 18" aero wheels due to practicality. Anyone else wrestling with this decision?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

theyanman said:


> After a few google searches on this topic, I may be going back to the standard 18" aero wheels due to practicality. Anyone else wrestling with this decision?


We're talking about a 1 inch difference. There is hardly a difference there. It's not like the upgrade wheels are 21" and much wider.


----------



## SSonnentag

For the ultimate in ride comfort you need to experience the 12" wheels on one of the early Geo Metros.


----------



## Guest

Vehicle is not driving on wheels. It is driving on sidewalls and air(pressure).
There is less air inside 19" sets compared to 18" sets.
There is less flex on sidewalls that are smaller.
And sidewall is *12% reduced*. 12% is actually a lot.
In case of 40% reduction vehicle is not drivable on normal roads.
*4,2" sidewall is reduced to 3,7" with 19" option.*

Let's be straight. 18" is a LOT for this class of vehicles.
*Comparision. BMW 3-series (direct competitor)*
Most basic models come with 16" wheels and 4,8" sidewall
Most popular version is medium set, 17" wheels and 4,4" sidewall.
M3 comes standard with 18" and 4,0" sidewall. (some opt that with lower version)
Possible upgrade to 19" with 3,5" sidewall. 
Possible upgrade (some markets only) to 20" with 3.1" sidewall.
More than 90% of 3-series buyers take anything from 16 to 18". 
Most popular choice is 17", then 16", and then 18".
19" is rare (something like 1-to-100). 20" is less than 1-to-1000.

Take note than 1" bigger wheels on Tesla reduces sidewall much more than 1" step on BMW.

There is also psychological problem well known by consumer experts.
People prefer the middle choice.
If there is a washing machine that costs 500€, another one for 800€ and another one for 900€,
majority will prefer one that costs 800€.
If we add two more options with 600€ and 700€, majority will tend to prefer 700€ option.
If we remove 900€ option and add 600€ option, people will prefer 600€ option.
Consumers rarely deep dive into specs and rarely understand the whole picture. 
In case of 2 options things get wild as people also prefer to "tick a box" rather than "not tick". 
If we had a choice to tick "turbine 18" wheel", majority would pick that. If we had a choice
of standard 18", turbine 19" and turbine 20". Majority would prefer 19".
If we had 17" as standard, 18" as 1000$ upgrade and 19" as 1500$ upgrade, half would take 18"
and less than 10% would prefer 19".
The fact that it actually rides harsh on 19" and 20" (3.2" sidewall) will be unacceptable, matters little. 
Going back to the fact that most preferred sidewall on 3-series is bigger than biggest offered by Model 3.
Looks vs. practicality multiplied by simplicity definitely did some trouble here.
If we watch the video by Motortrend (1:17-1:27) we can *CLEARLY *see no comfort at all on 19" wheels.
http://www.motortrend.com/cars/tesla/model-3/2018/exclusive-tesla-model-3-first-drive-review/

And lastly. EV's have low center of gravity. My Leaf with 16" tires leans in corners much less
than my brothers 3-series on 17" wheels. There is less practical reasons to prefer smaller sidewall.
Thanks for attention.


----------



## Twiglett

I as going to get the 19's but have decided to get the 18's instead. 
Was going to get white but settled on blue. 
Main reason? Next time you're out on the road, look at the colors you see. 
85-90% of the cars you see are silver, white or some shade of black. Actual colors aren't that common - therefore I'll get a color.


----------



## JBsC6

I've seen people play the game of telephone and miss the actual message...and that's what those who are scared of 19 inch rims are doing.

Going to the tesla store many moons ago..the tesla employees said go with the 19 s they ride good, don't make noise and don't get destroyed by potholes like the 21 s which I think cost an extra 4500 dollars..

That I agree with especially with the fact the 21 s came with high performance noisy tires...but when comparing 18 and 19 inch wheels and tires..

I think those afraid of the 19s are missing the message....

God luck...and for $1500 you can surely sell them for $1500 if you hate the ride...and buy or trade some chumps base 18s with tires...

Better yet I've heard that come sept or oct tesla will be allowing test drives locally for you to tell for yourself which you prefer..

At $1500 the 19 s are good value and the ride will be fine.

I want from 18/19 on my corvette to 19/20 s and the ride and handling improved...

I believe having 20s up front gave concern to tesla engineers on the model 3 as the low profile front tires can catch heavy truck grooves in certain roads like the cross Bronx here in NY off the GW bridge...

19s don't seem to tramline at all ..


----------



## Twiglett

JBsC6 said:


> I've seen people play the game of telephone and miss the actual message...and that's what those who are scared of 19 inch rims are doing.
> 
> Going to the tesla store many moons ago..the tesla employees said go with the 19 s they ride good, don't make noise and don't get destroyed by potholes like the 21 s which I think cost an extra 4500 dollars..
> 
> That I agree with especially with the fact the 21 s came with high performance noisy tires...but when comparing 18 and 19 inch wheels and tires..
> 
> I think those afraid of the 19s are missing the message....
> 
> God luck...and for $1500 you can surely sell them for $1500 if you hate the ride...and buy or trade some chumps base 18s with tires...
> 
> Better yet I've heard that come sept or oct tesla will be allowing test drives locally for you to tell for yourself which you prefer..
> 
> At $1500 the 19 s are good value and the ride will be fine.
> 
> I want from 18/19 on my corvette to 19/20 s and the ride and handling improved...
> 
> I believe having 20s up front gave concern to tesla engineers on the model 3 as the low profile front tires can catch heavy truck grooves in certain roads like the cross Bronx here in NY off the GW bridge...
> 
> 19s don't seem to tramline at all ..


That's fine, but Model 3 LR single motor isn't a corvette. It's a family sedan and daily driver that can be slightly sporty when you want, not a sports car. 
Larger profile tires means more compliant ride which means happier occupants. 
I've done the sporty handling go kart and have no desire to go back.


----------



## JBsC6

The 19 inch wheel size on the model S for comfort and luxury is the 19 inch wheel. The tires are.touring tires as well.

Do what ever your fears or preconcieved notions lead you to believe is.correct. I respect that is your insight.

Sorry you don't like my insight and driving impressions that included the Tesla model S with both 19 and 21 inch tires...comfort and high perfoance variants.

I took the time and test drove the model S on lengthy test drives on several occasions and.discovered that the 19 inch wheel and tire package was soft and compliant and the dealership said they were recieving excellent ownership reviews (on the 19)



I agree save your 1500 dollars...you will best served with the nice base 18 inch wheels and tires..

Me? I am.confident my wife who presently drives a soft sweet Cadillac will enjoy the luxurous ride of the model 3 with 19 inch wheels as we have both test drive the model S with both 21 inch and 19 inch wheels and are.confident.the 19 inch touring tires and wheels will offer a luxurious ride.

Best wishes to you..and.thanks for the.complement on my beautiful corvette ...

I love it..


----------



## SoFlaModel3

JBsC6 said:


> I've seen people play the game of telephone and miss the actual message...and that's what those who are scared of 19 inch rims are doing.
> 
> Going to the tesla store many moons ago..the tesla employees said go with the 19 s they ride good, don't make noise and don't get destroyed by potholes like the 21 s which I think cost an extra 4500 dollars..
> 
> That I agree with especially with the fact the 21 s came with high performance noisy tires...but when comparing 18 and 19 inch wheels and tires..
> 
> I think those afraid of the 19s are missing the message....
> 
> God luck...and for $1500 you can surely sell them for $1500 if you hate the ride...and buy or trade some chumps base 18s with tires...
> 
> Better yet I've heard that come sept or oct tesla will be allowing test drives locally for you to tell for yourself which you prefer..
> 
> At $1500 the 19 s are good value and the ride will be fine.
> 
> I want from 18/19 on my corvette to 19/20 s and the ride and handling improved...
> 
> I believe having 20s up front gave concern to tesla engineers on the model 3 as the low profile front tires can catch heavy truck grooves in certain roads like the cross Bronx here in NY off the GW bridge...
> 
> 19s don't seem to tramline at all ..


I couldn't agree more. My dad has the 21" turbines on his S and it drives like a dream. Not much to worry about here...


----------



## John

Not a bad idea to jump online and price some 18" and 19" tires.
Here are results from the Tire Rack near me in California:

18" : https://www.tirerack.com/tires/TireSearchResults.jsp?zip-code=94526&width=235/&ratio=45&diameter=18

19": https://www.tirerack.com/tires/TireSearchResults.jsp?zip-code=94526&width=235/&ratio=40&diameter=19

Some observations from this particular data:
1. There are more choices for the smaller 18" tires (87 vs 30)
2. You'll pay approximately 15-40% more for the larger-wheel tires.
3. 60% of the 19" tires have AA traction/cornering ratings, versus only 32% of the 18" tires.

Two examples of tires with good (500) tread wear ratings:
Continental Contiprocontact 18" (500 AA A) $173 vs 19" (500 AA A) $237
Michelin Primacy MXM4 18" (500 A A) $194 vs 19" (500 AA A) $226

(Note: the first AA or A is for cornering, the second A is for temperature rating.)

PS. Good thing they don't offer 20" wheels. Those prices not only jump up to $250-300, but the tread life drops in HALF for 35 profile tires.
PPS. That 19" Michelin looks like a nice tire.


----------



## Twiglett

just been slogging through a thread over on TMC on the same subject, except instead of 18-19 its 19-21
Regardless of personal preference the consensus over many years (the thread is five years old) seems to be:

rolling radius of the tire is the same, the large wheel has a lower profile, small wheel higher profile.
larger wheels seem to handle better and are better "performance" tires
smaller wheels have the extra sidewall height and can be more compliant, leading to smoother ride
larger wheels can get dinged more on rough roads
some complained about tire noise on 21's - just as many didn't care
many preferred the looks of the larger wheel
comfort and performance are affected by tire compound, rating, manufacturer etc etc just as much as wheel size and sidewall height.
Short version - there is no wrong choice and only you can make the choice 
But at least, thanks to all the opinions here, it will a more informed choice


----------



## Guest

Twiglett said:


> 85-90% of the cars you see are silver, white or some shade of black.


Same in Europe. Black, white and 50 shades of gray.
Some brave companies do some awesome (though not complicated nor risky) choices. They offer yellow, neon green, orange etc.
And those vehicles look... enjoyable. Especially in a soup of gray.

I was considering Blue but Blue I've seen on Model 3 looks very dull.
For example those blue colors, which one would you take if you had a choice of any of those on Model3:
































If there are no better options next year, I will consider not paying so much for slight derivation from black.
I would rather get red. At least it stands out.


----------



## Tim M

JBsC6 said:


> God luck...and for $1500 you can surely sell them for $1500 if you hate the ride...and buy or trade some chumps base 18s with tires...


Quite perjorative.. I guess I'm a chump... since I think it's ridiculous to pay $1500 for essentially a look, as opposed to spending $1500 and getting my choice of a hundred options of wheels and tires *plus* still having the original second set to be used for winter tires. Seems like a no-brainer to me.


----------



## Keydiver

Initially I was quite put off by the 18" Aero wheels, but they have been growing on me. They might look OK with the bright silver paint. I *think* I have decided to apply the $1500 toward the LR upgrade instead.
BTW, I actually really like the Midnight Blue color. I think its rather classy, not showy like some of the other blues.


----------



## teslaliving

I already have 2 sets of 19's and the Model 3 will take both (barring TPMS issues). So I think sticking with 19's on the 3 makes sense if I can try different combos on the 2 cars.


----------



## Guest

teslaliving said:


> I already have 2 sets of 19's and the Model 3 will take both (barring TPMS issues). So I think sticking with 19's on the 3 makes sense if I can try different combos on the 2 cars.


You seem confident. What is M3 bolt pattern and offset?


----------



## teslaliving

arnis said:


> You seem confident. What is M3 bolt pattern and offset?


Oh dear. I have no idea about that stuff. Can they be different?


----------



## Spinball

Tim M said:


> I guess I'm a chump... since I think it's ridiculous to pay $1500 for essentially a look


So I take it you're getting a black 3 then?


----------



## BB3

Honestly, I think silver with aero wheels doesn’t look that ugly. Plus, I’m saving money and getting a smoother ride... so... I think I’ll go with that.


----------



## Rick59

BB3 said:


> Honestly, I think silver with aero wheels doesn't look that ugly. Plus, I'm saving money and getting a smoother ride... so... I think I'll go with that.


I hope you don't choose your wife the same way, "doesn't look that ugly."


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Rick59 said:


> I hope you don't choose your wife the same way, "doesn't look that ugly."


Funny, I was going to say something similar.

Odd to hear "doesn't look that ugly" as something someone would want


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Funny, I was going to say something similar.
> 
> Odd to hear "doesn't look that ugly" as something someone would want





Rick59 said:


> I hope you don't choose your wife the same way, "doesn't look that ugly."


Well, I was just going to say that Midnight Silver with the 19'' 'Sports' wheels looks so dang beautiful, baby!!


----------



## garsh

Rick59 said:


> I hope you don't choose your wife the same way, "doesn't look that ugly."


Some would beg to differ.


----------



## Twiglett

Great comment from my wife.....
Why pay extra so other people can enjoy it? Spend the money on the inside so you can enjoy it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Twiglett said:


> Great comment from my wife.....
> Why pay extra so other people can enjoy it? Spend the money on the inside so you can enjoy it.


I enjoy the outside of my car as well as the inside...


----------



## Guest

Twiglett said:


> Great comment from my wife.....
> Why pay extra so other people can enjoy it? Spend the money on the inside so you can enjoy it.


That's why I'm satisfied with Leaf. It looks not that nice outside. Though it is comfortable inside.
If it was visa-versa, I would definitely not be happy.

I will definitely not take expensive wheels and will definitely prefer premium seat comfort, premium sound.


----------



## garsh

Twiglett said:


> Great comment from my wife.....
> Why pay extra so other people can enjoy it? Spend the money on the inside so you can enjoy it.


Buy your wife a Nissan Leaf and see if she still feels that way.


----------



## Twiglett

garsh said:


> Buy your wife a Nissan Leaf and see if she still feels that way.


we already have one - check the sig
We've already put up with a Leaf for all this time, so I think it's dulled out senses


----------



## yamilrx

Walter said:


> Other than the look, what's the reason people select a larger wheel (and pay mo


Better handling when they are low profile on either rim but low profile tires cost more, last much less, more like 12k miles. I will go with the 18" the tires are cheaper to replace as well.


----------



## Mazzeppa

Does anyone know the "weight" differences of the two Tesla wheels? This could be a factor for helping us determine which way to go.

For me decide for what you want -
If you like performance in your car (better handling): 19" (presumably light weight) wheels with high traction tires
If you like comfort in your car (smoother ride): 18" wheels with quiet tires
If you Like good looks: completely subjective, pick your eye candy


----------



## Vin

theyanman said:


> After a few google searches on this topic, I may be going back to the standard 18" aero wheels due to practicality. Anyone else wrestling with this decision?


I live in Philly, PA area and the roads are bad, so I have no choice but the 18's. Not so much about noise, which might be a minimal difference, but I need all of the pothole protection I can get because I don't want to spend money every time I hit a large pothole. Plus I want longer wear mileage. 
However, I do agree that the 19" size looks better on M3, but I chose financially on this one based on where I live.


----------



## Larry Bond

theyanman said:


> After a few google searches on this topic, I may be going back to the standard 18" aero wheels due to practicality. Anyone else wrestling with this decision?


I agree. After researching it I won't be adding another $1500 for a questionable option. In fact other than a subjective cosmetic difference it may actually be worst i.e. louder etc.


----------



## Rick59

Does anyone know if the 18" wheel (with UWC removed) is only the darker one or is there a choice of a silver one?


----------



## Michael Russo

Rick59 said:


> Does anyone know if the 18" wheel (with UWC remived) is only the darker one or is there a choice of a silver one?


Are you having a change of heart?!?!


----------



## Rick59

Michael Russo said:


> Are you having a change of heart?!?!


Yes, but only if the wheel is silver. Don't like the dark wheel with a red car. I'm the boss here and I told my wife. She approved.


----------



## TE3LA

Setting aside the 18" v 19" size issue for a second, Tiretrack did a side by side review of both of the tires selected for the M3: the Michelin Primacy MXM4 (18") and Continental ContiProContact (19")

However the review was done with smaller wheels 205/55R 16, ( & along side 2 other tire models Goodyear and Bridgestone).

The Michelins came out #1 and Contis #2.

Even at the same size, the Michelin's were rated the quietest so its probably safe to presume the 18"s will be a noticeably quieter ride. The Michelin's also rated best in a wet road test.

One thing to note is that the Conti's appear to have a 6yr / 88k treadlife warranty but the Michelins only have a 6 yr 55k warranty, which initially surprised me, because I assumed the 18" would have a better warranty because of all the rumors that larger wheels = less treadlife for the tires.

Here is the review:

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/videoDisplay.jsp?ttid=138


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Larry Bond said:


> I agree. After researching it I won't be adding another $1500 for a questionable option. In fact other than a subjective cosmetic difference it may actually be worst i.e. louder etc.


I don't really follow. Isn't every option questionable?

You simply take a look at the whole package -- base offering + options and determine what you want.

I don't see why rims are any more or less questionable than anything else though...


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I don't really follow. Isn't every option questionable?
> 
> You simply take a look at the whole package -- base offering + options and determine what you want.
> 
> I don't see why rims are any more or less questionable than anything else though...


All a matter of personal taste, SFM3, _what is questionable to some is essential to others_... and aesthetics by definition are subject to personal taste.

Great we don't all like the same looks (though you I sure do! )... how Boring would that be and we're not taking about tunnels here...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> All a matter of personal taste, SFM3, _what is questionable to some is essential to others_... and aesthetics by definition are subject to personal taste.
> 
> Great we don't all like the same looks (though you I sure do! )... how Boring would that be and we're not taking about tunnels here...


That was kinda sorta my point. Yes, rims are important to me. To others they are not. That said, everything is questionable unless we're dealing with unlimited funds.


----------



## Liberty

TE3LA said:


> Setting aside the 18" v 19" size issue for a second, Tiretrack did a side by side review of both of the tires selected for the M3: the Michelin Primacy MXM4 (18") and Continental ContiProContact (19")
> 
> However the review was done with smaller wheels 205/55R 16, ( & along side 2 other tire models Goodyear and Bridgestone).
> 
> The Michelins came out #1 and Contis #2.
> 
> Even at the same size, the Michelin's were rated the quietest so its probably safe to presume the 18"s will be a noticeably quieter ride. The Michelin's also rated best in a wet road test.
> 
> One thing to note is that the Conti's appear to have a 6yr / 88k treadlife warranty but the Michelins only have a 6 yr 55k warranty, which initially surprised me, because I assumed the 18" would have a better warranty because of all the rumors that larger wheels = less treadlife for the tires.
> 
> Here is the review:
> 
> https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/videoDisplay.jsp?ttid=138


Do you know what size tires are on the 18 and 19 inch wheels?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Liberty said:


> Do you know what size tires are on the 18 and 19 inch wheels?


Sure!

18s are... 235/45R18

19s are.... 235/40R19


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Sure!
> 
> 18s are... 235/45R18
> 
> 19s are.... 235/40R19


These are already pretty low profiles tires...!!

Sporty 4-Series BMW Coupe (like my fun ride for the WE... see below) - Luxury Line - come with 225/45R19 in the front & 255/35R19 in the rear! Incidentally, this 430d turbodiesel with 261 hp has equivalent 0-60 time (5.3 sec) to our expected dream BEV! 
That is kick a..!! 










By the way, for you all you car freaks out there, the 4 Coupe comes with Bridgestone Potenza low profiles...


----------



## svusa11

Hello: can anyone point me to model 3 19inch ride quality review? I care less about the looks but need ride that doesnt feel harsh on Jersey roads. Thanks...


----------



## Rusty

svusa11 said:


> Hello: can anyone point me to model 3 19inch ride quality review? I care less about the looks but need ride that doesnt feel harsh on Jersey roads. Thanks...


I would expect better ride quality from the 18" wheels. The smaller wheels on the MS have better ride quality and range.


----------



## Guest

svusa11 said:


> Hello: can anyone point me to model 3 19inch ride quality review? I care less about the looks but need ride that doesnt feel harsh on Jersey roads. Thanks...


Observe people in the vehicle on 19" wheels. If you don't like what you see, prefer 18".
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=Q2xNd09Wam91b29IZVJNNDFBeFYyYktpcFJPbVln


----------



## Frank99

It's a real mistake to compare wheel sizes. That doesn't tell you much when you're comparing different cars.
The aspect ratio is the important measure - the second number in the tire. On the Model S, 19" wheels had a 45 aspect ratio (245/45R19), while 21" wheels had a 35 aspect ratio (mostly 245/35R21). On the Model 3, the 18's sport a 235/45R18, and the 19's a 235/40R19. 
So, as a rough approximation, the 18s on the Model 3 might ride a bit more stiffly than the 19s on the Model S, due to the 1000 pounds less weight. The 19s on the Model 3 might be about as stiff as the 21s on the Model S, and similarly subject to damage.

From an aesthetics standpoint, I'm really not a fan of the "rubber band on a rim" look of low aspect ratio tires. The 18s on the Model 3 are about at the limit of my preference; the 21s on the Model S are over the edge. We have mostly good roads out here in Az, but there are still the occasional potholes; I don't really relish the concept of having my rims straightened or replaced after hitting a couple. Frankly, if they were offered I'd buy optional 17" wheels with 50 or 55 series tires.

This is certainly an area where personal preference is king.


----------



## roflwaffle

Mazzeppa said:


> Does anyone know the "weight" differences of the two Tesla wheels? This could be a factor for helping us determine which way to go.
> 
> For me decide for what you want -
> If you like performance in your car (better handling): 19" (presumably light weight) wheels with high traction tires
> If you like comfort in your car (smoother ride): 18" wheels with quiet tires
> If you Like good looks: completely subjective, pick your eye candy


The Sport wheels/tires weight 11lbs (total) more than the Aero wheels/tires.

Edit for source - Subconfiguration 1 has 18" wheels/tires and a loaded vehicle weight of 4137, and 1 has 19" wheels/tires and a loaded vehicle weight of 4148lbs.

https://www3.epa.gov/otaq/datafiles/FOI_HTSLV00.0L13_APPIPT1.PDF


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Rusty said:


> I would expect better ride quality from the 18" wheels. The smaller wheels on the MS have better ride quality and range.


My thought is go with what you like most because the ride quality difference between the 18" Aeros and 19" Sports is probably negligible.


----------



## Guest

roflwaffle said:


> The Sport wheels/tires weight 11lbs (total) more than the Aero wheels/tires.


Even though it is estimation, tire (wheel+rim) weight has even more to do with ride quality on bad roads than damper settings.



SoFlaModel3 said:


> My thought is go with what you like most because the ride quality difference between the 18" Aeros and 19" Sports is probably negligible.


No. This is not how vehicle dynamics work (especially on regular dampers). 
S-owners would likely verify that car feels different on different wheel sizes.
I would remind my longer post few pages back
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...e-between-a-18-and-19-wheels.4563/#post-38668


----------



## SoFlaModel3

arnis said:


> No. This is not how vehicle dynamics work (especially on regular dampers).
> S-owners would likely verify that car feels different on different wheel sizes.
> I would remind my longer post few pages back
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...e-between-a-18-and-19-wheels.4563/#post-38668


I'll still say the difference is negligible and get what you want. My dad has the S with 21" turbines and it drives like a dream. Could it be "dreamier" with 19s... sure. He'll never know the difference and all that matters is that the drive is great with the 21s.

The difference between the 19s and 18s on the 3 is less pronounced. The biggest factor really will likely be tire quality more than anything.


----------



## garsh

roflwaffle said:


> The Sport wheels/tires weight 11lbs (total) more than the Aero wheels/tires.


<citation needed>


----------



## GTV6

On my TDI’s I run 3 season Continentals on the 17” stock wheels and winter Nokians on 16” steel wheels. My guess is the two wheels weigh about the same. The combination of tire compliance and sidewalk height make a noticeable difference on rough New England roads. Both are still acceptable, though. I’m going with base wheels for increased range on the model 3


----------



## roflwaffle

garsh said:


> <citation needed>


It's on page 16. Subconfiguration 1 has 18" wheels/tires and a loaded vehicle weight of 4137, and 1 has 19" wheels/tires and a loaded vehicle weight of 4148lbs.

https://www3.epa.gov/otaq/datafiles/FOI_HTSLV00.0L13_APPIPT1.PDF


----------



## SoFlaModel3

roflwaffle said:


> It's on page 16. Subconfiguration 1 has 18" wheels/tires and a loaded vehicle weight of 4137, and 1 has 19" wheels/tires and a loaded vehicle weight of 4148lbs.
> 
> https://www3.epa.gov/otaq/datafiles/FOI_HTSLV00.0L13_APPIPT1.PDF


I don't think 2.5 pounds per corner will have a massive impact on our 4000 pound car 

EDIT: I am going to slightly pull this back. Quick research suggests that in relative terms 1 pound of wheel weight is like 10 pounds of vehicle weight. To that end having wheels/tires that are overall 11 pounds heavier is like adding 110 pounds to the car.

Now I do say slightly pull back because on a 4000 pound vehicle, 110 pounds represents less than 3% of the overall vehicle weight.


----------



## Guest

Unsprung weight is worth more than 10x for driving comfort.
This is why BMW has part of brake disc made out of aluminium.


----------



## svusa11

Thanks for your feedback guys.. I like looks of 19' but not at the cost of ride quality. In Jersey it is almost like a off road driving most of the times. So, softer/less firm ride is preferred. I hope, Tesla offers test drive at some point. Though, there is no official statement about M3 test drives, it almost looks like they plan to skip that step in favor of a blind date! IMO, ordering 50k car without a test drive is extreme.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

svusa11 said:


> Thanks for your feedback guys.. I like looks of 19' but not at the cost of ride quality. In Jersey it is almost like a off road driving most of the times. So, softer/less firm ride is preferred. I hope, Tesla offers test drive at some point. Though, there is no official statement about M3 test drives, it almost looks like they plan to skip that step in favor of a blind date! IMO, ordering 50k car without a test drive is extreme.


You can definitely wait for a test drive, but there will be plenty of early adopters ordering sight unseen (myself included) so it will cost you your spot in line for sure.


----------



## Dr. J

*What's the difference between a 18" and 19" wheels?*

One inch. {mic drop}


----------



## Guest

If you drop something else, that one inch is a difference of giggling vs impressed faces.

Like I predicted, having only A and upgraded B option will make some emotional chaos. 
Tesla should have offered A, upgraded B and upgraded C. Then, majority would be
very happy to pay 1000€$ for 18" aero wheels, instead of 17" boring normal wheels.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

arnis said:


> If you drop something else, that one inch is a difference of giggling vs impressed faces.
> 
> Like I predicted, having only A and upgraded B option will make some emotional chaos.
> Tesla should have offered A, upgraded B and upgraded C. Then, majority would be
> very happy to pay 1000€$ for 18" aero wheels, instead of 17" boring normal wheels.


I'm sure we'll see more options appear over time.


----------



## svusa11

SoFlaModel3 said:


> You can definitely wait for a test drive, but there will be plenty of early adopters ordering sight unseen (myself included) so it will cost you your spot in line for sure.


good point but more than my spot in the line, I'm worried about US tax credit situation. :tmi: Tesla M3 will be replacing my Honda Accord 2016, so I hope M3 ride quality is close enough to Honda.ensive:


----------



## SoFlaModel3

svusa11 said:


> good point but more than my spot in the line, I'm worried about US tax credit situation. :tmi: Tesla M3 will be replacing my Honda Accord 2016, so I hope M3 ride quality is close enough to Honda.ensive:


Yes absolutely - big swings on the tax credits at the end of every second quarter during the phase out.

From my vantage point, I drive a soft and squishy Hyundai. Before that I drove mostly German cars, so I'm itching to get back to something firmer.

My dad drives a Model S with the 21" turbines. I think the car is firm but still drives like a dream. Not harsh at all. The Model 3 with 19s should be no worse than a Model S with 21s and I'd expect better. I'm good without a test drive


----------



## jman

What about the real nice rims on the M3, the ones on the red one during April 1 event... I really like those, wonder if will only be available on performance version....


----------



## garsh

jman said:


> What about the real nice rims on the M3, the ones on the red one during April 1 event... I really like those, wonder if will only be available on performance version....


Those are just wheel covers over top of a fake wheel that integrates fake brake calipers and fake rotors as part of the wheel.


MelindaV said:


> Just came across this photo of the red rolling body that was at the original reveal and the Gigafactory event last summer. Interesting thing is it's turbine "center-lock hub" wheels are neked here and look like they really are a 5 lug 2-part wheel with the main wheel behind the brake....?
> @Mad Hungarian what are we seeing here? Are the turbines just another snap on wheel cover like the areos, but with a really unique wheel behind? Something that only functions on a non-functional prototype without things like brake lines?


----------



## Rusty

svusa11 said:


> good point but more than my spot in the line, I'm worried about US tax credit situation. :tmi: Tesla M3 will be replacing my Honda Accord 2016, so I hope M3 ride quality is close enough to Honda.ensive:


I would rate Tesla as 2x better than any Honda.


----------



## Scuffers

arnis said:


> Unsprung weight is worth more than 10x for driving comfort.
> This is why BMW has part of brake disc made out of aluminium.


Not sure I would agree with this..

Consider the concept of mass damping, there's a reason a 3+ tonne Rolls Royce has a great ride, and it's not low un-sprung weight.

Un-sprung weight is important, however, in context, a huge sprung mass will have a much more dramatic effect on ride quality.

Biggest problem with most modern cars is the obsession with huge rims and rubber-band proportioned tyres, once you drop below ~50 profile, you're always going to be challenged, add to this ever wider tyres and there's your answer.

(Please note that none of this has anything to do with handling)


----------



## Guest

True. "Ratio between unsprung weight and sprung weight matters" should be more precise.
Though isn't that ratio still way above 10x? Rolls Royce is not a little heavier compared to added unsprung weight

50 is the percentage of tire width. Wide tire with 45 profile actually has reasonable sidewalls. 
305/45 R18
Though that width adds to unsprung weight which again make things complicated.


----------



## JWardell

Arnis is right. And RR has a lot of sprung weight not to mention cash to pour into their suspension components.

The best wording is _given the same car and suspension, reduced unsprung weight in the wheels makes a huge difference

Y_et another reason why I would also happily consider 17" rims if they fit around the brakes.


----------



## Guest

JWardell said:


> _Y_et another reason why I would also happily consider 17" rims if they fit around the brakes.


That could be verified by owners. Looking at the pictures, it's really close to "almost doesn't fit".

I remember a situation with some aftermarket wheels my brother bought for 3-series.
They did fit. Then he went and balanced them. Drove a second and brake caliper scraped those weights off again:smile:


----------



## JWardell

"almost doesn't fit" means it fits!
I really miss my old car with its wonderfully light 15" snow tires!


----------



## Guest

JWardell said:


> I really miss my old car with its wonderfully light 15" snow tires!


Exactly. I am actually VERY impressed by M3 18" wheels that are just 21.6lbs each. Hope they are prone to bending. Not.
My 2001 BMW 16" wheels are 20.1lbs each. And I have them on right now!
AFAIK these were the lightest 16" OEM alloys at those times.
Those spokes are almost non-existent (similar to aero wheels) if looked at normal angle.
http://i.imgur.com/NTMYTaK.jpg


----------



## garsh

arnis said:


> Hope they are prone to bending.


I assume you're missing a "not" in there?


----------



## oneshortguy

arnis said:


> Exactly. I am actually VERY impressed by M3 18" wheels that are just 21.6lbs each. Hope they are prone to bending. Not.
> My 2001 BMW 16" wheels are 20.1lbs each. And I have them on right now!
> AFAIK these were the lightest 16" OEM alloys at those times.
> Those spokes are almost non-existent (similar to aero wheels) if looked at normal angle.
> http://i.imgur.com/NTMYTaK.jpg


Teslas tend to be heavy cars, it's a good idea to check if those wheels are load rated.


----------



## Guest

oneshortguy said:


> Teslas tend to be heavy cars, it's a good idea to check if those wheels are load rated.


Model 3 weighs pretty much the same as my 5-series with has those wheels. Also few hundred kg is nothing. It mostly matters with tires.


----------



## John

Seriously considering getting base Aero wheels and paying $1200 for "look alike" 18" TSportLine wheels.
The "T" cap is said to fit the hub, and they let you stick with 18" tires.

I don't think they look _quite _as nice as Tesla's 19" wheels, but 18" wheels are so much more practical for normal driving. And it would save $300 at the start and be like getting $400 back every time you bought tires. I think that makes me cheap...


----------



## Spinball

John said:


> And it would save $300 at the start and be like getting $400 back every time you bought tires. I think that makes me cheap...


It won't save $300 at the start because the TSportine $1300 only gets you bare rims-you still need to buy tires.

Also, where does this $400 savings come from? Tire Rack price on Michelin Primacy MXM4 (Telsa's OEM tire on the 18")
18" $211
19" $226
Of course this varies by the tire you select but at least in this case using equivalent name brand tires, *it's only $60 additional for the set of 19s.*


----------



## John

Spinball said:


> It won't save $300 at the start because the TSportine $1300 only gets you bare rims-you still need to buy tires.


You would move the tires from the Aero rims that come with the car to your new rims.



Spinball said:


> Also, where does this $400 savings come from? Tire Rack price on Michelin Primacy MXM4 (Telsa's OEM tire on the 18")
> 18" $211
> 19" $226
> Of course this varies by the tire you select but at least in this case using equivalent name brand tires, *it's only $60 additional for the set of 19s.*


I was exaggerating a little. In my area, it's currently a ~$60 difference PER TIRE at Tire Rack right now on MXM4 Primacy Eco ($226 and $282). You can click on the links below that I posted earlier to pull up all the tires that fit Model 3. These are for my zip code, prices may be different in yours.

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/TireSearchResults.jsp?zip-code=94526&width=235/&ratio=45&diameter=18

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/TireSearchResults.jsp?zip-code=94526&width=235/&ratio=40&diameter=19


----------



## Spinball

John said:


> You would move the tires from the Aero rims that come with the car to your new rims.


You could do that but now you've added another cost, unless you happen to own or have access to a wheel balancer.



John said:


> I was exaggerating a little. In my area, it's currently a ~$60 difference PER TIRE at Tire Rack right now on MXM4 Primacy Eco ($226 and $282). You can click on the links below that I posted earlier to pull up all the tires that fit Model 3. These are for my zip code, prices may be different in yours.
> 
> https://www.tirerack.com/tires/TireSearchResults.jsp?zip-code=94526&width=235/&ratio=45&diameter=18
> 
> https://www.tirerack.com/tires/TireSearchResults.jsp?zip-code=94526&width=235/&ratio=40&diameter=19


Odd, I'm using your links and am not logged in and I see the 19" MXM4 for $226, which is even better than I quoted previously.


----------



## NRG4All

Perhaps a little off topic, but this may be interesting to those paying attention to the wheels. I'm going to keep the Aero wheel covers to get the maximum range. The only problem is that they are a shade of gray. That may go well with some of the body colors, but I'm planning on getting red. I chatted with a Tesla rep to see if they offered any spray paint that matched the body colors. The answer was no, and that they weren't planning on offering Aero wheel covers that would match the body color. I then asked what they were made of and what type of paint would be the best if I were to paint them. Would lacquer, or enamel, or epoxy be best? The rep didn't have an answer (I'm sure someone out there has an answer). Thus, because it looks like I will be unable to get an exact match with the metallic red, I think the car would look okay if I painted the wheel covers gloss black.


----------



## Dr. J

NRG4All said:


> Perhaps a little off topic, but this may be interesting to those paying attention to the wheels. I'm going to keep the Aero wheel covers to get the maximum range. The only problem is that they are a shade of gray. That may go well with some of the body colors, but I'm planning on getting red. I chatted with a Tesla rep to see if they offered any spray paint that matched the body colors. The answer was no, and that they weren't planning on offering Aero wheel covers that would match the body color. I then asked what they were made of and what type of paint would be the best if I were to paint them. Would lacquer, or enamel, or epoxy be best? The rep didn't have an answer (I'm sure someone out there has an answer). Thus, because it looks like I will be unable to get an exact match with the metallic red, I think the car would look okay if I painted the wheel covers gloss black.


Lots of folks here recommend Plasti Dip: easy to apply, easy to remove. I have no experience with it, but am planning something similar for the UWCs (ugly wheel covers).


----------



## Guest

NRG4All said:


> I then asked what they were made of and what type of paint would be the best if I were to paint them. Would lacquer, or enamel, or epoxy be best?


Wheel cover is nothing special. Normal plastic surface with some bending action happening. Anything suitable for plastic bumpers will suit covers. Be it primer, paint, clearcoat.
I would also recommend plastidip just due to simplicity. It's removable. It doesn't last long (few years) but repainting takes less than 30 minutes 
Epoxy and enamel are too hard and might crack if bent.


----------

